# HELP Adjoining Long Grain Surfaces



## AnthonyHbm (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello LumberJocks Community,

I am creating Mahogany feet for a Cheval Mirror I'm making. The feet must support 38" legs that are adjoined to the top part of the foot using double mortice and tenon. My question is, how do you recommend adjoining the upper portion with the mortices to the lower part of the foot. The upper part will experience torque in every direction as the mirror is tilted and moved, and I want that force to be positively transferred to the lower foot.

Please note I do not have a Festool Domnio and have no plans to purchase one. Additionally, I would rather not use dowels. What I would like to do is cut a joint for these two long-grain surfaces. I don't know what would be ideal considering wood movement in these relatively thick pieces.

I am grateful for any assistance you may offer. Thanks in advance.

Anthony


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

How about 2 counter sinks in the underside of each foot then lagged up into the upper mortised section?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

They would be some long tenons on the legs, but what about extend them through the upper portion into the lower.

Also, since both are long grain running same direction and same wood species, will movement really be an issue? I would think you can make a good glue joint between them.

And, you could do a loose tenon between them without a domino - router, chisel, etc.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You should be fine by just gluing them together,you only need to be concerned when you have a cross grain situwation.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I was thinking the same as Jim. The glue bond is stronger than the wood anyways, so why do you need to cut a joint?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Jim said it. Long-grain-to-long grain. No need for joinery. You'll create essentially a solid, single block by gluing these parts together.


----------



## AnthonyHbm (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Ghidrah, a1Jim, JayT & jerryminer for your advice. I will simply glue and surfaces together. hotbyte, I appreciate your advice on deep mortices. So far they are only an inch deep because that was the length of my spiral uncut bit, but I intend to chisel them deeper, at least the 2-1/4" height of the upper foot section.

This means I get to purchase morticing chisels. Narex or Lie-Nielsen? Which do you think?


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Glue.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

+Jim.


----------

